# Russian Boars



## 90redryder (Oct 10, 2011)

http://www.ksl.com/?nid=148&sid=1786609 ... -officials

What do you guys think about this?
I say if these hogs are a problem then they should open it up to the public to hunt these buggers down.


----------



## hemionus (Aug 23, 2009)

These Barrow folks sound like low lifes. They owe nearly $90,000 on the lease they will never pay. Illegally import animals and sell hunts and now it is going to be the tax payers problem to get rid of them. And from the sounds of it they are no strangers to wildlife related crimes.


----------



## Bo0YaA (Sep 29, 2008)

I volunteer myself to go handle the pig problem!! I will even pay for my own ammo and other trip expenses lol


----------

